

A startup will motivate you to work much harder, but will you actually do better work? - amichail

I don't think the answer is obvious.  High pressure situations can negatively impact the brain. Sure, you will work harder, but it doesn't mean that you will be a clear thinker.<p>It might be interesting to compare the performance of professors with tenure with those of similar education and ability but without tenure pursuing startups full time.
======
radu_floricica
It's not the pressure, it's the fact that you're on your own. You're the man
with the highest experience all around. If you make a mistake, or much more
common don't put your efforts in the most efficient direction the only
feedback you get is the market. Which while honest is definitely not gentle.

